# Lime selection advice



## JohnH2019 (May 1, 2019)

Hi all long time reader but first time poster. Looking at my soil test I had 5.9 PH and deficient calcium, also I know my K is low. I was at the big box looking for some lime options and I thought this should be easy enough. It was not.

I found Sta-Green Rapid Lime with soluble calcium, it was pretty cheap, then there was a Sta-Green Rapid rapid Gypsum with soluble calcium. I attached the two labels.

The another box store I see even cheaper lime that had basically same ingredients as the Sta-Green Rapid Lime with soluble calcium.

So...I don't know what to select.

The lawn is in Massachusetts

Other details:

Phosphorous - 6.7 ppm
Potassium - 56 ppm
Calcium - 654 ppm
Magnesium - 108 ppm
Sulfur - 12.9 ppm

Calcium Base Saturation - 28%
Magnesium Base Saturation - 8%
Potassium Base Saturation - 1%


----------



## JohnH2019 (May 1, 2019)




----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

This is a quick watch and should help. He also says if much better the. I can.

https://youtu.be/yIYd7t4Cnv8


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

First off, gypsum is not "lime", it will not change pH, but will add Ca and sulfate to the soil. The last one you posted is dolomitic lime, It will lower pH, but somewhat slower than pure calcitic lime. Use it if you wish to add Mg to your soil. With that particular product for every 2 ppm of Ca added, it will add 1.1 ppm of Mg. The second product is a calcitic lime (low in Mg carbonate and high in Ca carbonate). The greater the percentage of product that will pass through a fine mesh screen (100 mesh or >), the better. The higher the CCE rating, the better. Based on that, both limes are good products..


----------



## JohnH2019 (May 1, 2019)

Thanks Ridgerunner!!

I did watch that video a few days ago good stuff , so I'm going to use the second bag for the lime for this year versus the dolomitic. That Sta-green Lime pretty expensive stuff, so wanted to make sure I was good to go.

My mag is Magnesium - 108 ppm so will this product start pushing me up into a mag level which I don't want to go to?

Also my soil report states i'm low on calcium, so should I use just the Sta-Green Lime or use both Sta-Green Gypsum and the Sta-Green Lime.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Based on the numbers you posted, I'm assuming that this is a UMASS test. Based on those numbers and your location, you likely have a very sandy soil with a CEC of 6 or less. Therefore , without the results of a Buffer pH test, 20-30 lbs of lime is needed to raise your pH into the mid 6s. With a sandy soil, you don't need to be too concerned regarding Mg affect on soil tilth and drainage, however you do want to place some regard on ratios between Mg and other nutrients like Ca and K to keep nutrients at the most plant available. If you elect to apply any dolomitic lime, I suggest you not exceed dolomitic as 1/3 of the total amount of lime applied. Your current 108 ppm should be sufficient to supply the turf needs.
At 650 ppm, I don't see a Ca NUTRIENT deficiency. Your lime application should supply enough Ca, no need for gypsum. Retest next year and re-evaluate.


----------



## JohnH2019 (May 1, 2019)

Yes you are correct it was from Umass.

My issue is most of the grass looks pretty good. It was sod that I placed about 8 years ago...but I just don't have much of a root system this year a corner part of my lawn maybe 6X6 started just coming up in chunks. Now we had some pretty clod weather and snow here, and it gets a little soggy up in the backyard, but even in other places the root system it's barely 3 inches at best.


----------



## JohnH2019 (May 1, 2019)

Also what test is best to tell me what I have for soil, I mean I had imported soil, but most landscape yards do love incorporating sand in the overall mix. Now I've seen videos that you can put it in a jar and shake it up, but I'm not sure that really works


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Turf coming up like a toupee can be a sign of grubs. Depth of roots can vary for a number of reasons, type of turf grass, water and fertilizer regimens, soggy soil can deplete oxygen and retard roots, etc.
Most soil test labs offer a soil texture test but it's rather expensive. The jar test is hard to discern between silt and clay, but is easy to determine percent of sand content.
I should also mention that based on the grind, that lime product is going to act relatively quickly. I'd suggest being conservative and apply no more than 15 lbs/M at a time, 15lbs now and maybe another 10 lbs in the Fall. (or follow bag directions),


----------



## Bman1 (Dec 8, 2018)

Solu-cal is my choice. I think that stay green fast acting lime is rebadged Solucal.


----------

